# taking time to get to know each other



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

I love to watch the behavior of my mice in different situations, on tuesday i paired up my chocolate buck with my satin fawn doe and she did not seem to like him at all!, he tried real hard to say hello and do all the groming and other bits that go with mouse courtship but she keep pushing him away, as they were in a tank with 3 levels he slept up the top and she made a nest at the bottem and it looked like that didn't wanna know each other, i was giving up on them but really want a litter from this buck as he is quality.

To my suprise this moring they are in the same nest and seem to be getting alone much better, there is always hope!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

It sounds like a good mix. Im excited for you to see what the babies will turn out to be


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

wowwy said:


> It sounds like a good mix. Im excited for you to see what the babies will turn out to be


Thank you, im told it could be a real mix, just depends on there genes


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

that would be aswsome


----------

